# Eric/Mike: Anxiety Tapes



## Guest (Feb 11, 2001)

Hi gentlemen,Fuzz mentioned in her post about getting the anxiety tapes, and you mentioned they were new.Do you have the details on your sites about these tapes? I took a quick look at ibsaudioprogram.com but didn't see any reference to them.Just curious...thanks.


----------



## MaritimeGirl (Feb 11, 2001)

I NEED TO KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND THESE TAPES! I'm desperate. I had C all my life until the age of 25 and my first pregnancy, it seemed the moment I conceived C turned to D and there's been no going back and no help from doctors. I'm now pregnant for the second time and D is out of control. I've come to realize over the past 6 months that when I get really stressed or anxious that D takes over in my life. It's funny because I've been telling my doctor for over a year that I feel like I'm having anxiety/panic attacks and now, I'm realizing that it's more connected to the I.B.S. then I thought. You know the feeling when you get a knot in your stomach (like a kid when you get nervous), well literally I seem to bring on those knots and then almost instantly feel pain, cramping and may have to run to the bathroom. Please tell me how I can get those tapes in a hurry! I've also recently heard about hypnotherapy during labor and would like to learn more about this technique in general. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Wiggin (May 13, 2000)

Ropes and Maritime,I asked about this very thing last week, because I'm literally on the edge of my seat waiting for them!







I believe Mike said something about 2-3 weeks. PLease see my thread in here to Eric &/or Mike for their answers.Take care,Donna


----------



## MaritimeGirl (Feb 11, 2001)

I'm new to this so please be patient with me.  There are tapes for different topics? How do I get the tapes on I.B.S.?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Mikes tapes for IBS are available at www.ibsaudioprogram.com Mike is adding tapes for other topics that will be available soon.HTHK.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## MaritimeGirl (Feb 11, 2001)

Thanks, Kmottus.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2001)

I'd be interested in the anxiety tapes too and would be anxious to hear when they come out. However I think the IBS tapes seem to take care of the anxiety on their own. At least they do for me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2001)

Hi All,Yep hoping to get info of anxiety and new titles out very shortly.Thank you for your patience.Best RegardsMike


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2001)

I would be curious to know if it is normal to have a major reduction in anxiety as a result of using these tapes. I know they are supposed to help IBS but I've noticed a tremendous difference in anxiety more than anything. I mean I feel like I can handle any situation now, it's like I'm a different person. I don't feel nervous about meeting new people or speaking in public or really any situation like I used to. I'm not exactly sure why this is but it seems to be a result of doing hypnosis. Anyways I seem to be a lot more confident than I used to because of these tapes. So I think the IBS tapes are sufficient for managing anxiety as well as IBS. At least they are for me. Would I get additional benefit from using anxiety tapes or are the IBS tapes enough?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2001)

Hi Victor,The IBS program seems to be helping your anxiety well, so I would stick with that.The new site for the other titles is in the process of being cmpleted. I would expect it to be completed during next week.Best RegardsMike


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I'm anxious about waiting for the anxiety tapes too!....I suspect you can't combine tapes...I should finish the IBS tapes before trying the anxiety tapes?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane, I would not combine tapes. One thing at a time for the brain to process.







I have not listened in a while to the anxiety one, but have use it for a refresher for the IBS once or twice.I did have one friend who listened to it after being diagnosed with mild depression and he is feeling mush better and is the one helping build the new site which will be done soon.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

